# Gwent mini-meet anyone?



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

I've mentioned a possible Gwent mini-meet on a few threads so thought I'd start a new one to see if anyone's interested. Might be a useful starting place for any new shy ladies to put names to a few faces before going to main meet in Bridgend - and for the bunch from the East to discuss lift sharing for other meets 

*When?*
Mon-Thur after work probably best for me (5ish onwards) but happy to consider a saturday coffee somewhere if after work is too tricky. Won't suggest any specific dates until there's someone to join me...

[/color]*Where?*
Open to ideas - any thoughts on Cwmbran? - fairly central for people to come up/down/across 

*Names down if interested... *
1. Sam76 

xx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I'd be up for a minimeet - any time/anywhere.....


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

I am up for it too. I can do any day and could get to Cwmbran if it was the main shopping area as that is the only place I know and I know I can get a bus there lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im up for a mini gwent meet too


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

so am i. i can only do weekends or weekdays from 4pm( except thursdays)


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

woohoo - looks like a Gwent mini-meet could be on the cards then  ... was keeping fingers-crossed that the thread didn't drop off the page before anyone replied... making me look like a complete 'Billy-no-mates'   
Will wait til the end of the week to see if anyone else wants to join our happy band (and if there's any days/times that suit everyone) and then i'll suggest some dates and somewhere to meet 

xx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hiya guys

Soz been off for a few days, I would love to come to a mini gwent meet would probably not be able to get there until after 5 but happy for any evening

Some suggestions for venues:-

Beefeater @ Coldra
Harvester @ Pontypool
Harvester @ Malpas (can be a bit tight on parking)
Ashbridge @ Cwmbran

Trying to think of places with good car parks, not much in the middle of Cwmbran really depends if you want to stick with the big meet format of eating together or just having a cuppa.

*Names down if interested... *
1. Sam76








2. Taffy
3. Josiejo
4. Queenie
5. Julespenfold


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so nice to see this thread and you girls organising a mini meet up


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

*Names down if interested... *
1. Sam76 
2. Taffy
3. Josiejo
4. Queenie
5. Julespenfold
6. Trickynic

I might be able to make it, depending when it is, but won't be able to get there until about 6ish.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Thanks for the suggestions Jules - fab work.... looks like we've got a healthy number for a mini-meet - yay!

I've added Miriam to the list too *  * anyone else up for a mini meet please just add your name.....

Names down if interested... *
1. Sam76 
2. Taffy
3. Josiejo
4. Queenie
5. Julespenfold
6. Trickynic
7. Miriam

Right.. here goes first suggestion for date, time venue...
Next main meet at Sarn is Monday 24th May so if we're going to get in a mini-meet before then it would need to be next week. The only day I can do next week is Tuesday 18th (I'm not usually quite so busy  so in future would be more flexible!) I like the idea of the Ashbridge (haven't been there before) but know it's not far from the A4042 so quite good for people to get to. I'll be coming from work in Cwmbran so more than happy to pick Josie-Jo up from town on my way (and drop off on the way back  ). As far a time goes... I could be there from 5. As for format... happy to do coffee or meal - suggest eating at 6:15 if anyone fancies grub... but no obligation to eat 

To summarise:
*Gwent mini meet - Tuesday 18th May *5pm til whenever (eating at 6:15 for anyone who fancies food)Ashbridge in Cwmbran

Names down for 18th...1. Sam76

If only one other person is up for it, I'm still happy to meet - even if it's just coffee and chat x 

If 2 meets in 2 weeks is too much... we can look at dates in June x [/color]


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry Sam, I have my yoga classes on Tuesdays. Maybe the next one x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I could do Tuesday - but if we are looking at June I cant do the week of 19th.


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Really sorry, I won't be able to make tomorrow but I am up for meeting at some point.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi

i can't make meet tomorrow as its my nan's birthday and she's not too well so going over to see her.

have a good meet girls and will come to the next one.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

evening all 

i think it's just me and Taffy free tomorrow? 
Taffy I'll PM you my mobile - if you fancy meeting up for a coffee at 5-ish just drop me a text or post on here - don't worry if you've got something else on or don't fancy it but more than happy to meet up if you'd like to.

I'll suggest some June dates later this week. Hope everyone's had a chance to enjoy the sunshine today x

Sam x


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Just thought I'd give this thread a bump 

Anyone got any preference for a Gwent mini-meet date?
xx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

How about an evening in June, I can do any evening the week commencing 14th June or the following week can do Mon Tues or Thurs?


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

I can usually do any evening apart from Tues and Weds.


----------

